# GTR Kits



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

OK I have been out of the scene for a minute and every place that I used to know that carried either the Erebuni or Stillen GTR kit for the 200SX doesn't anymore. Are those kit no more and impossible to get? Should I just look to other kits?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i haven't seen anyone pop up with one on their car recently so i think they quit making it. there was a parts car on ebay with a full gtr car and carbon hood for the price of just the hood.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

kit is hard to get lots of copies so watch out.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

there was a looooong thread about the subject of copies a couple years ago. we did some research and discovered that only one company made the kit. dealers like stillen, erebuni, andy's autosport, etc. were just distributors.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

I know the guys who make the kits if you guys are seriously interested.

you can email [email protected]


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i broke my GTR polyurathane front bumper, now im kinda pissed cause i can't get another one like that


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> i broke my GTR polyurathane front bumper, now im kinda pissed cause i can't get another one like that



That's why I dont like poly urethane. Once they break it's usually unfixable. But fiberglass can be easily fixed.


----------

